# Corriente Saddles?



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t know about the cutters, but the wades are really comfortable seated and the leather seems good and thick. I had to redo all of the stirrup leathers on our three, because the broom trick wouldn’t turn them enough and they didn’t have much of any swing to them. A new set of stirrups for one added $400, but that was from Caps. I had a saddle maker redo one with the stirrups already there, and because I let her borrow a horse for the weekend she did it free of charge. The last I just pulled stirrups off another saddle, which was a nice fix. (Changing leathers is terrible. I’m sure @AtokaGhosthorse has a better method than manhandling them.)

The only other issue is they are very wide saddles. If your horse is narrower I wouldn’t buy one, but if he’s mutton withered or a barrel of a horse I wouldn’t hesitate.


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

I just recently checked into them since I have heard they are at the better end of quality at a cheaper price. It was for a horse that hasn't quite finished filling out, so I don't need a wide yet. Their website can be confusing since they advertise 3 different size trees. The trees are sold to other saddle makers to make their saddles with. Like Knave said, all the Coriente saddles are only made on their wide tree. I don't know why they sell other sizes but could only make me a wide.:shrug


----------

